# What could this Be



## burger29 (May 4, 2011)

Wondering what this one could be

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/2264/img ... 300041.jpg


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

looks similar to one of the lake victoria species, like pundamilia nyererei or even the malawi astatotilapia calliptera


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like a Victorian, however, with few color markings it is hard to distinguish which one exactly, at least in my opinion. Someone else may be better suited to ID him or her, but I'd guess wait till they color up a little more![/list]


----------



## burger29 (May 4, 2011)

The Local fish Store Had two signs , one that said mixed african ,
and the other said adult cherry red hap

they were not sure themselves


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

If they sold it as cherry hap my guess would be the hap sp 44, or thick skin I think not sure not too familiar with vics


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It looks like a female Victorian. You will likely never know the species since many of them are very nearly identical. Since it has vertical barring, it could be any species where the males also have vertical barring.

Kevin


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Loads of Vic hybrids about so that is also a possibility. For sure no way I know of telling as so many have been crossed in the hobby. My guess is its male yet to get its colours.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> My guess is its male yet to get its colours.


It very well could be male but I doubt it. Usually the females have the yellow-brown colored anal fins and the males have clear colored or red anal fins.

Here are a few brownish female vics with vertical barring that I've had:
http://african-cichlid.com/Nyererei2915.jpg
http://african-cichlid.com/BlueBarF600C.jpg
http://african-cichlid.com/ThickskinF500.jpg
http://african-cichlid.com/RedBack_FemaleC.jpg
http://african-cichlid.com/Rubripinnis_FemaleF.jpg
http://african-cichlid.com/Lutea_1962.jpg

Kevin


----------



## mikeb3rdid (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not sure what the fish in question is, but would like to know what the fish pictured in structureguy's avatar is...


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

mikeb3rdid said:


> would like to know what the fish pictured in structureguy's avatar is...


Lithochromis rufus

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1573


----------

